# Hauls, Trades, Bombs, PIF's, Oh My!!!!!!!



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! Amazing pick-ups all around!
The Sol Cubano Artisan looks amazing!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow great pick ups and hit!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy cow...what a haul!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like Texas Fest was a profitable experience. Nice job Sam and Martha


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

nice haul, very nice


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice pick up...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Thats a crazy big haul, pif, bomb, trade! Got to love all of those Lanceros.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Everything is BIG in Texas


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

nice pick up! 

That Partagas one amazes me. Did you smoke it already???


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

how is martha, i havent seen her post in ages!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

nyisles said:


> how is martha, i havent seen her post in ages!


She has been busy, busy busy. School is kicking her butt. She works 40+ hours a week and takes 10 hours of school.Not very much time for posting. I act and post in her behalf.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some great smokes there


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow great haul there.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff there


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups Sam!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

is that the devils weed wrapped in the tissue?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

redbeard said:


> is that the devils weed wrapped in the tissue?


Yep. Martha got the original tissue one and smoked it.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

wow very nice. that culebra looks interesting.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Camacho Junior said:


> wow very nice. that culebra looks interesting.


Was the best CC I had to date and I have smoked more than 10.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, what a great pick up and hit. you did good!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble: Partagas Culebra


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like you have a stock for a few days!! :biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

A beautiful sight there!!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow. Sweet haul there.


----------

